# Wine or Champagne Soap Recipe needed



## bryas1728 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I am looking for a good soap recipe using wine or champagne. I have some great fragrance oils - Merlot and Pino Gris and Champagne but no idea of how to use the wine to mix with the lye/water

Any one have a 2 pound soap loaf recipe for making wine soap??


----------



## lsg (Mar 18, 2014)

Make sure to run this and any soap recipe through a lye calculator.  http://www.northcountrymercantile.com/soapmakinglibrary/category/beer-wine-soap-recipes/


----------



## AustinStraight (Mar 18, 2014)

To use a water substitute in your lye water, it's usually recommended to freeze the substitute (in this case, wine) into ice cubes, put it on your lye pitcher, and sprinkle the lye on top of that slowly.  That prevents the wine from overheating & burning.  You could also use half the recommended amount of water, and add that amount back as wine after trace.  For example, if your recipe called for 12 ounces of water, you would use 6 ounces of water with your lye, mix it with your oils, and bring it to trace as usual - but then add 6 ounces of wine.  Also, I should add that when you make beer soap, the beer is boiled first to remove alcohol & CO2.  You should do that with wine or champagne, too - alcohol can cause soap to seize.


----------



## bryas1728 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for the tips and recipes on making soap using Wine/Champagne as well as beer.  Since my next big show is not until May 12 I am going to get started right away. 

I'll let ya'll know how it turns out


----------



## heather s (Mar 24, 2014)

I made it by boiling the wine into a syrup and then freezing it into ice cubes. I put the cubes into water making a 50/50 water wine solution for my lye. It traced super fast so be careful! I think that I may not have boiled enough alcohol out. It is my favorite soap as far as lather!


----------

